# Seriously - What's With All the Blonde Jokes?!



## Princess6828 (Dec 9, 2006)

Well, there seems to be a plethora (pretty big word for a blonde, huh?) of degrading blonde jokes going on around here. They're not really all that funny if you stop and think about it. I haven't come across any brunette jokes - or redhead jokes. Anyone that thinks blondes are even SLIGHTLY less intelligent than anyone else needs to have their own IQ tested because they're obviously operating at a suboptimal level. By the way - this blonde's about to have an MBA in a few months, so let's not judge people by their hair color alright?


----------



## TylerD (Dec 9, 2006)

You go girl.


----------



## pinkbundles (Dec 9, 2006)

i really don't think any of those blonde jokes should ever be taken seriously. i am sorry if it offends you. but it is just a joke and you should just ignore it. and you know, not all jokes are funny even though they are classified that way!

congrats on the mba! way to go!


----------



## WhitneyF (Dec 9, 2006)

You're actually upset about those jokes? I don't know anyone in their right mind who takes them seriously!


----------



## angel_eyes4evah (Dec 9, 2006)

if your taking it personally you really need to chill. Its called a JOKE for a reason.


----------



## TylerD (Dec 9, 2006)

I disagree with you all... Maybe you girls dont hang out with guys much but any guy that tells a blonde joke most certianly things blonds are dumb... I hate to break it to you girls but I hang out with guys and I hear them talk bad about blond girls quite often... I dont want to repeat. But alot of times when a guy tells a blond joke to him its half serious and alot of guys that find a good blonde joke super hilarious do think blonds are lower then most other girls...

I have heaard guys say I should go for that girl, shes blonde she wont even know im ugly or something like that. Thats not a joke, thats just cruel in my oppinion... It seems now days some guys take blond jokes way over the limit. Its like saying they dont take it serious, that is like saying a white guy saying a racist joke about a black person and saying he isnt a racist and that everybody from occasion enjoys a good racist black joke. No wrong, both these are very similiar.


----------



## Princess6828 (Dec 9, 2006)

Okay then everyone - who would be offended if someone posted a joke about...let's see, how about some good racist jokes - about Asions or African Americans? How about some JOKES about the terminally ill - or the homeless? Would those be considered JOKES? I mean, you could call it a JOKE - but would a kind person really find them funny? Whether a person is mocked because of their age, race, religion, OR hair color - it's still a form of discrimination.

Thank you Tyler - I'm glad someone can see things from a realistic point of view!


----------



## WhitneyF (Dec 9, 2006)

Tyler - I totally see what you're saying, but this isn't a forum with a bunch of cruel guys. This is a forum with a bunch of fun-loving girls mixed with a few guys who are not malicious or hurtful. So pertaining to what goes on her at MUT, yes, I think it's an overreaction to take these jokes seriously. Out in the real world, it can very well be a different story.

Princess - I'm sorry you got your feelings hurt. You seem like a very intelligent person and I don't think anyone was ever questioning your intelligence or any other blondes intelligence on here.


----------



## TylerD (Dec 9, 2006)

Oh I didnt think she ment MUT I thought she ment blonde jokes in general my bad... Umm... ya.... Princess did you mean MUT or blonde jokes period?


----------



## angel_eyes4evah (Dec 9, 2006)

I agree. I could care less if someone makes racist jokes. I make them all the time and my family and SO are many differnt races who CARES? ITS A DANG JOKE.

personally, I find most people blond, brunette or whatever to be greatly stupid anyway.


----------



## TylerD (Dec 9, 2006)

Kristen I still dont agree... Just because you say it was a joke doesnt mean its a joke. Thhats like me going out and punching someone in the face and then saying man why are you so mad it was only a joke... or calling a black guy a so and so and then say its a joke... Just cuz you say its a joke doesnt mean it is. My dad does that with me, calls me an idiot all teh time but then says hes joking. Its not a joke, people just say that so you wont get mad at them....

Also you last comment on people being stupid I think was a dumb thing to say.


----------



## angel_eyes4evah (Dec 9, 2006)

Well what you dad does is really not a *joke* I'm talking about a really genuine just for laughs, haha, kind of joke is nothing to be offended about. Now what your guy friends do is very rude and it isn't fair to judge that way. Once one of my teachers said that a joke is really not a joke because what you say is what you really mean. I think this is true in many cases. Tyler I also live in a very Urban area, where there are lots of rich smart people and the other end also. But from a day to day basis, (no age bias here) it seem that most people are just so darn stupid, and ignorant, even the educated ones act this way.


----------



## WhitneyF (Dec 9, 2006)

The kind of thing you're desribing isn't a joke. A joke to me has a clear setup and punch line. Punching someone or calling someone a name can be made in a joking manner...but it's never a joke.


----------



## angel_eyes4evah (Dec 9, 2006)

sometimes when calling a person a name is a joke, it just depends on the context, content of what is going on. I'll can the love of my life up on the phone and way "what are you doing B!tch?" Now I only do this every once and a while but its a complete joke because when I say it that way and he knows I'm kidding and we both laugh.


----------



## TylerD (Dec 9, 2006)

Your right I see what you 2 are saying, but im just saying jokes can be taken too far. Kristen when you say my friends aare rude by what they say, how is it any different then girls around MUT telling a blond joke?? Yes my friends or guys for that matter can just be very insulting, but blonde jokes can be insulting as well... Some of them can be very harsh.. I dont see anyone around here telling a racist joke.... You can sit there and say we dont mean anything by racist jokes but most racist jokes about black people have the N word in it and that can be very insulting for white people to call tehm that even in a joke....

I hope im not sounding like a real party killer here but this is an interesting topic, I just want to share my views on this. IM not trying to be mean by any means here  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I just want to give my input in a non rude way. So dont take offense to this.

Yes that is a joke to some.... Some that come from religious familes dont take that as a joke and can get offended. That is what my point is, just watch who you say that too... I know I can make jokes to alot of my friends but I cant make the same jokes to some of the girls on here because they would get offended.


----------



## angel_eyes4evah (Dec 9, 2006)

See, blond jokes here on mut are for FUN. Just a laugh for everyone. What your friends do are HONEST degrading from they're on personally feelings, jokes here are what people see an try to keep it light hearted. I make coloring/racsit jokes w/ my friends of nationalities that I am or they are, and even then they will laugh and agree that some people fit the stereo type but it is not fair to judge all that way.


----------



## makeupfreak72 (Dec 9, 2006)

ok maybe im wrong but does anybody watch family guy by any chance? i personally think its hilarious, and everything on there is racist but hey its funny! i would never go around saying those jokes or comments because thats not me but i have to laugh when i hear them! im mexican american so yeah they make comments about mexicans and on mad tv, i still watch it, im not offended its funny, it is what it is. life shouldnt be taken too seriously, c'mon doesnt anybody watch "your mama?" if you can tell (and take) a mama joke then s--t you cant handle a blonde joke?


----------



## WhitneyF (Dec 9, 2006)

Rude.. shmude... it's all in the pursuit of knowledge, harmony, and understanding. That was very hippie, huh? lol...


----------



## TylerD (Dec 9, 2006)

Yup I agree with you both and yes Family Guy is Hilarious but its not hilarious to lots of people. I know lots here that find it very offensive and cant stand to watch it.

BTW I dont think she ment here on mut, I think she ment blonde jokes period... Where did you all get she ment MUT??? If that is the case I guess its no big deal... but I could see how maybe someone might get sick of them after seeing them over and over and over again. Also Kristen you m ust have nice friends, I have never made a racist joke with a coloured friend of mine.... Actually to be honest I dont really have any black friends. I know a couple but they arent my friends so I guess i cant comment because I dont know what its like.

Ya you lost me hahaha.


----------



## makeupfreak72 (Dec 9, 2006)

oh ok so princess 6828 are you hearing the blonde jokes like constantly like in the work place or peers? because then i can relate too much of anything can be like "shut the f--k up already" but as for the jokes just in general thats just taking it too personally. IMO


----------



## angel_eyes4evah (Dec 9, 2006)

maybe where you live in canada people cant talk about thing like this openly. I live NEAR San Fransisco if that means anything, lol. Also a lot of my friends are from the ghetto, grew up poor w/nothing, and people in those ares its seems (to me at least) is humor is what keeps them going from day to day, or keeps them up when they're down.

My bf is Mexican, his best friend is black. If I called him a (insert bad black name here) he would just laugh at me and call me a (insert bad asian name here). Its probably harder for all white families to accept/be able to do this. My father is mexican and a bunch of other things, while my mother is japanese. And i'm a bunch of other stuff they're not cuz i'm adoped. But since I grow up in the most racial diverse place in the united states that might be why.


----------



## TylerD (Dec 9, 2006)

I guess it just depends on your oppinion... I would never think to call a black person the N word down here without getting my ass kicked really bad and that would happen.... Even if I was good friends with him im pretty sure he wouldnt appreciate it.. I just dont think anyone would joke around with a black guy here and call him that no matter how close they are. There is other jokes you can say..

And same with blonde jokes. The odd one is funny, but again there is a line... Saying them over and over and over again just like fat jokes can be hurtful sometimes... All blonde jokes are revolved around them being stupid.. So its like someone keeps making jokes about me and calling me stupid.. The first one is funny but after about 10 I get a bit mad.


----------



## angel_eyes4evah (Dec 9, 2006)

I really agree w/ you on that. It gets old and offensive after a few times.


----------



## Geek (Dec 9, 2006)

Ok, people! simmer down! Easy partners........LOL Jokes are jokes, some people are offended while others laugh. We, here on MUT, DO have a Jokes forum present. What we DON'T have is a 'Jokes with no blonde jokes' forum.

My suggestion is that if you in the slightest bit sensitive to jokes about hair color, then please don't read the jokes forum. If you do read jokes there, you JUST MAY see blonde jokes there.

Jokes with a teeeeny weeeny bit of racial overtone can also be kinda funny(even white honky, overbite, beer belly jokes...yes I'm white), but I think we all should take them in stride when in the jokes forum.

I edited Angel's last post about black slang names and Mexican slang names. She bypassed the filter by putting exclamation points in there. Those are there for a reason...please don't bypass them on those. You can bypass them on other words, but not those pls.

I say, let it roll off your shoulders and forget it. It's no biggie. When I opened this thread, I thought I would see something like this: "What's with all the blonde jokes people, ok ok ok I'm blonde and loving it" or something.

Let's move on...I'll close this soon.


----------



## StrangerNMist (Dec 9, 2006)

Just have to learn to laugh at yourself, and take things in stride. Haircolor is just haircolor, nothing more.


----------



## WhitneyF (Dec 9, 2006)

Lol... I was basically saying there are no hard feelings. We all know it's simply a discussion... not a flaming fight. :tee:


----------



## Geek (Dec 9, 2006)

That's right, Whit. Thanks for pointing that out here.


----------



## TylerD (Dec 9, 2006)

Ya Tony no worries man  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I think its good for us to have debates. Things never get out of control.... sometimes its nice to have a debate rather then shut it down right away. Its nice to hear what people are thinking, I never in any way mean to hurt anybody or get mad in anyway... I am just simply expressing my oppinion. Just like with Jessimau *Sp* With the annorexia after it was closed I PM her and apologized and we were friends  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

So nothing is ment by it, just a good friendly debate..

Also Tony I think she was referring to jokes period  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I dont think she was referring to them just on MUT.


----------



## blueangel1023 (Dec 9, 2006)

I think people need to relax and take a chill pill. Honestly, jokes are jokes. If you can't handle it, then I guess don't read it. I understand if someone wrote the joke targeting you, then ok it gets personal. I wouldn't even care if someone started singing the song "chinese, japanese, dirty knees, look at these!" and making slanty eye faces while singing it to me. Lord knows I heard it throughout elementary school long enough...lol. I even laugh at asian jokes and I'm asian myself.

So yea, ofc I get the usually I'm white washed, I'm a twinkie (yellow on the outside and white on the inside) and a sell out. I don't take it to heart. I just laugh it off. You want some pork flied lice and chicken rings with that? mi luv yu long tyme!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Speaking of which, I went to buy something at MAC last wk and this MA was a blonde ofc. She was ringing me up and she was asking for my name. Then she asked for my name a min later, and I gave it to her again. She said "oh duh! you just told me a min ago...sometimes I really can be a blonde" Now that's what I call a cool chick. Being secure about yourself and joking around.

Just like people think asians are smart in math. I totally hate math with a passion. Took me 3x to pass math 101 in college...so I disproved that theory. yes, I'm loser...my mom told me that my whole life. Hmmm, people say I laugh a lot and don't take things personal. Shrugs. Who knows, maybe I am a re-re? or maybe I just don't give a sh*t what ppl think  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## TylerD (Dec 9, 2006)

All good points. I think we have just decided that some are sensitive and dont like jokes which is fine and some do... Nothing can change that so lets all be happy people now  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## blueangel1023 (Dec 9, 2006)

group hug! :hugss:


----------



## LVA (Dec 9, 2006)

aww. sorri , u were offended hun. It's just jokes and being asian , and living in a small town where i grew up and work w/ plenty of Caucasians , I hear asian jokes on a daily basis. But they are just jokes and i grew up w/these ppl so i know they still love me ...lol

I'm sure there are tons of blondes here, blonde jokes are just funni. They are in no way true to me when i read them. As a matter of fact, most blonde jokes are funni to me ... cuz i can relate to it. I'm ditzy and my b/f never stops reminding me ... but that's the way i am  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## StereoXGirl (Dec 9, 2006)

I get what you guys are saying about "don't read the jokes" on here if you're sensitive. But I think, in general, "dumb blonde" is more than just a collection of jokes. It's a stereotype.

I'm naturally blonde. I've seriously had conversations with people before where their jaws have dropped and they've said things like "Wow...that was deep!!!!" As if they are totally shocked and expected me to be completely clueless (this includes teacher's assistants at my university).

I think a few light-hearted blonde jokes here and there is fine if they are not malicious in nature. However, once the jokes start piling up, or once they start becoming more mean-spirited, then they are just reinforcing the stereotype that blondes are dumb. And that can be quite damaging (and discouraging). Honestly, once you hear it over and over and over again, it's hard not to believe that there's some truth to it. Even if it's a lame blonde joke and you know you should know better.

Sorry, had to get that off my chest. And I was referring to all blonde jokes, not specifically the ones on this forum.

I think as long as everyone on MuT respects one another, there won't be a problem.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> And everyone here seems to be pretty respectful.


----------



## pla4u (Dec 9, 2006)

well I dont take them seriously I know that physical caritaristics dont reflect what a person is like,


----------



## littletingoddes (Dec 9, 2006)

:iagree:

If you're sensitive to it.. stay away from it. Don't try to censor what others say.


----------



## Aquilah (Dec 9, 2006)

Ditto T and D!


----------



## Geek (Dec 9, 2006)

I see what you are saying TY. My reply pretty much came from the old days on MUT. When we first got the site open, it was on the heels of a few other sites that were overloaded w/ drama and idiots. While we will still keep the drama to a minimum, I understand if we keep our cool , debate and disagree maturely, then we'll keep things like this open.


----------



## mandy_ (Dec 9, 2006)

I'm blonde. Blonde jokes don't really bother me, just because I know they aren't to be taken seriously. My band director in high school used to make fun of me for being blonde all the time. He knows I'm not stupid, I know I'm not stupid so we could laugh about it.

If you know you aren't stupid, just laugh about it, or if it really bothers you if people are saying it to you then tell them you would like them to stop because you don't think it's funny.

::shrug:: I understand where you are coming from, they used to bother me.


----------



## jessiee (Dec 9, 2006)

hmmmm

i posted a lot of blonde jokes on here and guess what?? im blonde. LOL. I really dont take them seriously and u should do the same.


----------



## Jennifer (Dec 9, 2006)

i think if anyone's upset with them, don't get upset with MuT: get upset with the person who created blonde jokes to begin with!! he's probably dead now, though.


----------



## pinkbundles (Dec 10, 2006)

yuuuuuuuup.


----------



## han (Dec 10, 2006)

princess wow i just read this thread im sorry if your feelings got hurt i feel bad is that why i havent seen you much on here? well dont pay attention to those joke's or take it personel how about the saying blonde's have more fun thats so not true im brunette and have had my share of wild crazy fun.. haha i feel bad and dont know what to say other than come back i miss you!!


----------



## TylerD (Dec 10, 2006)

Alright cool Tony  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Now on a much lighter note, I heard a joke today about a 95 chevette... Do I remember it nope  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> But it was funny  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## girl_geek (Dec 10, 2006)

Princess, I'm also sorry you are offended by the jokes....

But just to state my opinion on the matter... I've never taken blonde jokes seriously, and I've never known anyone who seriously thought blondes were less intelligent than any other hair color. (Though according to Tyler, I guess those people are out there -- and that is sad!) I've always just thought of blonde jokes as a joke that could be applied to any ditzy girl, and since blonde has come to stereotype ditzy I just go with it....

And for the record, I am a natural blonde, but I was valedictorian in my high school, I have a Masters degree in Computer Science, and I now work as a software engineer (computer programmer)! But I am still not offended by blonde jokes, since I know they are jokes! The only time I've ever been offended by a blonde joke was when a guy who was constantly making derragatory racist and sexist remarks told me a blonde joke -- and that was only because I knew he was a mean person and he wasn't doing it just to be funny! But otherwise, I laugh at blonde jokes and even tell them myself!

In fact, for the first few weeks of college I had fun playing the typical ditzy blonde stereotype (since no one in college knew me from high school, where I was stereotyped as the school nerd), and then it was so fun to tell them I was a Computer Science major!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> It was even more fun in my computer classes when I got higher test scores than the boys  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jessimau (Dec 10, 2006)

Heehee!! Girl geek, that sounds a little bit like me (only smarter)! I love shattering people's preconcieved notions based solely on the way I look.

People ask what I want to do/be and I rattle off my whole little list of "I'm currently pursuing a Master's in Counseling Psychology and once that's done I'm going to apply to a doctoral program in Clinical Psychology and then I'm going to study dance &amp; movement therapy." Their eyes bug out of their heads.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I also like to debate with the people trying to get you to sign petitions because they seem to expect everyone to be dumb and sign whatever's put in front of them. I debated the validity of the proposition for which they were collecting signatures and the guy just stood there with his mouth open and told me I wasn't a typical California blonde.

Every now and then I'll stare someone down when they tell an especially stupid or offensive blonde joke, but otherwise I think they're funny. I make jokes at my own expense (although usually that's about my brain needing a caffeine kickstart) and I tease my brunette coworker, who can be a little ditzy from time to time, by saying that she dyes her roots dark. It's all in fun (for me).


----------



## Saja (Dec 10, 2006)

I know plenty of smart blonds, who make blonde jokes. I know brilliant engineers who make engineering jokes. I know americans who joke about americans. Iknow priests who make all kinds of catholic jokes. No one thinks your dumb, and the percentage of people who think blondes are actually dumb, are the stupid ones. FOr the most part, any joke that is told is an insult to someone. Very few jokes can please everyone (cept for the stupid jokes that kids tell)....Not reallly sure where the line would be drawn though.....


----------



## tadzio79 (Dec 10, 2006)

:iagree:

anyways, to address on this issue personally...

I'm guilty... I did tell a blonde joke on the jokes forum (around the time when I first joined), but I didn't have any mailicious intent when I posted it.

If I offended anyone, I'm sorry... :handkuss:

I haven't been the jokes forum in a while, but after a quick browsing I could understand why Princess may have gotten frustrated with the whole blonde joke thing, because there are 6 threads on blonde jokes on the 1st page alone.


----------

